

How We Increased Our iOS App Conversion Rate By 500% - jpkenobi
http://blog.pilipop.com/2013/11/14/how-we-increased-our-conversion-rate-by-500/

======
cyrillevincey
Good feedback, thanks. And kudos for the neat charts.

